# My name is Boxxy



## wotevajjjj (Jan 13, 2015)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

*Specs:*
Seagate Desktop HDD, SATA 6G, 7200RPM, 3,5 Zoll - 1 TB
be quiet! Pure Power L8 Netzteil, 80Plus Bronze - 500 Watt
Samsung 840 EVO Series 2,5 Zoll SSD, SATA 6G - 120 GB
VTX3D Radeon R9 290, X-Edition V2, 4096 MB GDDR5
Intel Xeon E3-1231 V3 3,4 GHz (Haswell) Sockel 1150 - boxed
ASRock Fatal1ty H97 Performance, Intel H97 Mainboard - Sockel 11
Team Group Elite Plus Series, schwarz, DDR3-1600, CL11 - 16 GB K

*Mods:*
Cut holes in the box
Tape stuff in place
Shrinkwrap window
Roll paper for gpu support

You guys take this casemodding thing way too seriously. I just wanted to have some fun doing something stupid.


----------



## zo0lykas (Jan 13, 2015)

your comment about our builds, make me laugh..

if you not notice this is modding gallery, not trolling.



Regards - Tomas


----------



## Heaven7 (Jan 14, 2015)

wotevajjjj said:


> You guys take this casemodding thing way too seriously. I just wanted to have some fun doing something stupid.



Congratulations! You've totally succeeded in doing so.  Your hardware is pretty decent - so why not put it in a pretty case and show it off to the world? Instead you resort to mocking those who - even if they may have far inferior hardware compared to yours - try their very best to create a system worth to share with everybody. Certainly not what you're good at - couldn't even cut the hole in your "stupid" shoebox properly...  I'd recommend you fill up the whole box with cement, to prevent your hardware from becoming loose, just to be safe 
Sorry for voting.


----------



## AxGaming (Jan 14, 2015)

can not help but laugh this is very zueiro  kkkkkkk  1/10


----------



## Disparia (Jan 14, 2015)

I clicked on the title expecting something very different...


----------



## Heaven7 (Jan 14, 2015)

Me too - now I'm sorry I did...  It really is different, though!


----------



## ZoneDymo (Jan 17, 2015)

I voted 10/10 because:

just fantastic, cant believe people would get their panties in a knot over this.
Reminds me of a lego case I once build


----------



## Xzibit (Jan 17, 2015)

I voted 9/10 because:

Creativity - refreshing
Eco friendly - aside from the tape and shrinkwrap
Re-usable - probably on there 2nd or 3rd user by the looks of things. 

1 point off due to colors


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 17, 2015)

as long as you pretty confident about your mod its fine
and it needs much courage


----------



## RejZoR (Jan 17, 2015)

I think this should be in a dictionary next to definition of word "ghetto"... This is as ghetto as it can humanly possibly get.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 17, 2015)

2\10 as you had the idea but screwed up being lazy on the idea and just made it a bodge job.


----------



## GLD (Jan 24, 2015)

It would be much more appealing if you put it in a Victoria Secret box. All pink and frilly and hinting that you have a girl friend that doesn't requiring inflating.

With your next mod you could hot glue the board to the box it came in. Now THAT would be something.

Just messing of course.


----------



## MetallicAcid (Jan 25, 2015)

I voted 10/10 because:

I think that your "mod" is awesome! Some people do take their modding seriously. I consider my modding art. Your PC throws caution to the wind and challenges the common conception of what a mod is. 

The fact that you crammed your hardware into a box, and propped up the GPU with rolled paper is just awesome!



Kind regards,
Justin "MetallicAcid" Ohlsen


----------



## Heaven7 (Jan 26, 2015)

MetallicAcid said:


> Your PC throws caution to the wind and challenges the common conception of what a mod is.


I didn't vote 10/10 because: That doesn't automatically suggest that it is beautiful, awesome or that any effort was put into it. It's like modern paintings - some are beautiful and some are "creative". It then all comes down to what you expect a mod to be. Some effort put into it or only trying to be different or "original". I do get your point, however - it's all about personal opinion and this is indeed reflected very well in the broad spectrum of ratings this mod has recieved.


----------



## OfXaos (Feb 20, 2015)

I voted 10/10 because:

10 from me, mainly because it's original lol, I simply love it. I don't think it's offensive to modders or anything of the sort. Just seems like the person who built it was having fun and did so making something that no one else thought of... I have never seen anything like it


----------



## AsRock (Feb 20, 2015)

OfXaos said:


> I voted 10/10 because:
> 
> 10 from me, mainly because it's original lol, I simply love it. I don't think it's offensive to modders or anything of the sort. Just seems like the person who built it was having fun and did so making something that no one else thought of... I have never seen anything like it



Erm no.
https://images.search.yahoo.com/sea...NwaXZz?p=PC cardboard case&fr=sfp&fr2=piv-web


----------



## tcush (Apr 20, 2018)

I voted 10/10 because:

It is art.


----------

